# Bildvariable erstellen und in picturebox laden



## fredlllll (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Ich möchte gerne in meinem programm eine picturebox haben die als Variable existiert. Und zwar aus dem Grund da sie wenn sie als Objekt existiert Grenzen in Höhe und Breite hat. Die Grenzen möchte ich jedoch beseitigen.

der bisherige code geht so überhaupt nicht, da ich nicht weiß wie ich ein Image mit einer größe von X und Y erstelle. 

```
Dim tempim As Image
tempim.Width = PhotoX
tempim.Height = PhotoY
Dim rendered As PictureBox
rendered.Image = tempim
```
wie gesagt das t nicht. und wie man einem Image oder stdpicture die Größe schon bei der Definition zuweißt weiß ich nichtmehr. habe das irgendwo mal gesehn. Vielleicht war das auch vb.net

Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## ronaldh (6. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht ganz, wo Dein Problem liegt. Dein Code funktioniert natürlich überhaupt nicht, den kann VB auch nicht verstehen.

Aber Du kannst jeder Picture-Box doch die Größe zuweisen.


```
Picture1.Width = 10000
Picture1.Height = 50000
```

Statt der festen Werte, die ich hier angesetzt habe, können dies natürlich auch Variable sein.


----------



## fredlllll (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe dass das auch wirklich Funktioniert. Die entwicklungsumgebung lässt maximal etwas von 16xxx zu


----------



## ronaldh (6. Oktober 2009)

Das, was ich geschrieben habe, funktioniert, habe ich ausprobiert. Aber sicherlich gibt es Größenbeschränkungen für Picture-Boxen, die man jedoch auch nicht dadurch umgehen kann, dass man die Werte anders zuweist.


----------



## fredlllll (7. Oktober 2009)

und wie ist es dann möglich ein Bild zu rendern das eine auflösung von 32000x24000 hat? oder kann ich das vergessen? so geht es leider nur bis 16381. die picturebox wird nur benutzt um die pixel des bildes einzufärben, das wird dann gespeichert und die picturebox wird wieder gelöscht.


----------



## ronaldh (7. Oktober 2009)

Lies Dir doch mal diese Tipps durch. Da sind viele Beispiele zur Bildbearbeitung.

Nebenbei; Achte doch bitte auf korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung, es ist sehr anstrengend, Deine Posts zu lesen.


----------



## fredlllll (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei den Tipps ist leider nichts dabei was mir hilft. 

Ich brauche lediglich ein beliebig skalierbares Objekt, das sich pixelweise beschreiben lässt. Aber zu soetwas steht bei den Tipps nichts


----------



## ronaldh (7. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist eigentlich keine Höchstgrenze für die Height- und Width-Eigenschaft einer VB-Picturebox bekannt. Ich habe eben mal die Height-Eigenschaft auf 1000000 gesetzt, das hat VB klaglos gemacht (natürlich konnte man nicht mehr das gesamt Picture sehen, weil dies weit über die Bildschirmgröße hinausgeht).

Mit welcher VB-Version arbeitest Du denn eigentlich? Ich bin hier von VB6 ausgegangen, aber falls Du das mit irgendeiner VBA-Version probierst, kann es natürlich ganz anders aussehen, da VBA gegenüber VB6 teilweise einen wesentlich geringeren Funktionsumfang bietet.

Falls Du mit Picture-Boxen jedoch tatsächlich an Grenzen stößt, und intensiv Bildbearbeitung mit VB machen möchest, solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal mit tiefgreifenderen Grafik-Methoden (z.B. DirectX oder OpenGL) beschäftigen. Bei ActiveVB gibt es dazu einige gute Tutorials.


----------



## fredlllll (7. Oktober 2009)

natürlich kannst du es auf die größe "setzen"
Ich weise der Picturebox auch die Größe 32000 zu allerdings ist das image selber danach nicht größer als 168xx.  Das ist genau die Größe die die Entwicklungsumgebung auch zulässt.
und es ist VB6

Denke ich werde wohl die Bildabschnitte einzeln rendern lassen und das ganze dann am Ende zu einem Großen Bild zusammensetzen. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie ich solche Bilder dann zusammensetzen lasse(Außer Photoshop, aber wer will schon 100 Bilder manuell zusammenfügen?)

Ob DirectX oder OPGL mir da helfen wird mag sein. Will eigentlich nur Mandelbrot in beliebiger Größe rendern und speichern.


----------

